# "I'm on a boat!" and I'm fishing! By Whistler



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great Pictures... Looks like great fun all except for the fish hook in the chest 
What the heck??


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

My cousin's 5y/o son caught him with a cast. Whistler never noticed... We just cut the hook and away he went being his happy self again...


----------

